# Removing excess wax on cast bullets?



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

I have a couple of choices for buying my next batch of cast bullets. The cheaper bullet, which serves my target purposes, tends to have a good bit of excess wax on the bullets that requires cleaning out the seating die rather frequently. It also sticks to the outside of the case so much that I have to check each one and often hand wipe with some force to make sure the round will load.

Is there a way to clean off the excess wax before I load the bullet? 

ciao!

leam


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I like to go ahead and load the bullet and take a moist rag of kerosene and wipe the excess off. Yes you still have to clean the die when your done or at about 500rds. I never load that many at one time anyway and I clean my dies when I am done. Good shooting Leam.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Do you clean the dies with kerosene too?

ciao!

leam


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes I do and some times if their real gunked up I might use paint thinner on the dies only. I also use it to clean the burnt powder off my guns. It will not help with leading or copper but I got other stuff for that. It's good for cleaning up all gun parts, car parts, and almost anything metal. Good luck.


----------

